# 9.1 sucks!!! what can i do ?



## Kitchn (Oct 13, 2007)

It effecting everything that has to do with broadband on the tivo ....its taking forever for it download my tivocasts....I've gotten Rhapsody to work once and that was the first time i used it ...i seriously think all the problems having to do with 9.1 hace to do with rhapsody ....because until i used the rhapsody service my tivo was running fine ....after i used it and rhapsody stopped responding ...it has run like crap...


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Kitchn said:


> It effecting everything that has to do with broadband on the tivo ....its taking forever for it download my tivocasts....I've gotten Rhapsody to work once and that was the first time i used it ...i seriously think all the problems having to do with 9.1 hace to do with rhapsody ....because until i used the rhapsody service my tivo was running fine ....after i used it and rhapsody stopped responding ...it has run like crap...


Sorry to hear about thatsounds very frustrating.  Im guessing its a network problem...which could have been exacerbated by the recent upgrade as all connections are lost and reconfigured when its installed.

I haven't used Rhaposdy, but can you remove that from the mix? If your problems started there, perhaps getting rid of it and setting it up again later might help.

Do you have a wired or wireless connection? If wireless have you checked the signal strength under TiVos network settings (marginal, good, excellent)?

If you havent already, you could try a hard reboot...unplug TiVo for 10 to 15 seconds and plug it back in. Some people have had to do that two or three times before everything returned to normal.

You might also want to reboot your router, etc. to re-establish all of the network connections. IIRC there were a couple of posts that mentioned having to delete the network connection completely and then enter the info again to rectify everything (but they were posted prior to v9.1 rollout.)

Maybe others may have some suggestions too.

Best of luck and let us know what you find out. :up:

EDIT: If you haven't read it, there's a thread about Rhapsody here as well.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Have you tried doing a Settings -> Reboot?

It's possible the Rhapsody application left some garbage running that requires a reboot to cleanup.


----------



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

I'm having problems with most of the broadband features as well since the download. Unbox, TiVocast, TTG, and TTCB all have stopped working since the update and I haven't even touched the Rhapsody app yet. The rest of the HME apps seem to work fine as does connecting to the TiVo service.

I've been on the phone with Amazon's Unbox support and they have been helpful and have had me try all the usual steps including deleting and resetting my network connection on the TiVo. No luck so far, but they are still investigating and are supposed to get back to me sometime tonight with what we can try next.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

There's a post regarding a fix for networking issues here. It's regarding an MRV problem, but the procedure may still work...it fixed the OP's problem.

Here are the basics:

1) Disconnect power from both TiVos
2) Disconnect power from my router
3) Disconnect the ethernet from the S2DT and the usb adapter from the S2
4) Wait at least 1 minute (I waited 10, reading email and whatnot)
5) Reconnect power to both TiVos, wait until they're up and running
6) Reconnect power to the router, wait for it to reconnect and settle down
7) Reconnect ethernet to S2DT and usb adapter to the S2, verify each can see the network
8) Manually tell each TiVo to connect to the TiVo service


----------



## TiVo Steve (Nov 8, 2005)

I don't mind (ha ha) the slow-downs when browsing by time... _pretty_ new clock to stare at. But I'm losing my network connection to TiVo EVERY day! I have made NO changes to my network, I'm not using any HME apps, I'm not even using TiVo desktop. Every 24-36 hours when I select "Find New Programs", I notice the list ends with the " To Do List". I have to either reboot or move the USB cable to force a new connection.

This only started after the 9.1 UPDATE.


----------



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

richsadams said:


> There's a post regarding a fix for networking issues here. It's regarding an MRV problem, but the procedure may still work...it fixed the OP's problem.
> 
> Here are the basics:
> 
> ...


I've done those steps exactly in that order, minus the disconnecting the USB adapter, with no luck. When I'm back home tonight I'll redo this and include that step. Keep your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

Redid all the steps last night, and still no go on the TiVocast, Unbox, or TTG this morning. I'll give TiVo a call tonight to see if they have any further suggestions. Hopefully I'll be able to get his fixed quickly.

Dylan


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

How about a different switch. A lot of the old network hubs cause unreliable connections with Tivo. I recently replaced my switch and its been rock solid.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

dylanemcgregor said:


> Redid all the steps last night, and still no go on the TiVocast, Unbox, or TTG this morning. I'll give TiVo a call tonight to see if they have any further suggestions. Hopefully I'll be able to get his fixed quickly.
> 
> Dylan


Bummer.  Well, let us know what they have to say and best of luck.



zalusky said:


> How about a different switch. A lot of the old network hubs cause unreliable connections with Tivo. I recently replaced my switch and its been rock solid.


Good ideahadnt thought of that. :up:


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

zalusky said:


> How about a different switch. A lot of the old network hubs cause unreliable connections with Tivo. I recently replaced my switch and its been rock solid.


Yep, as I mentioned in the 9.1 bugs thread. The MRV/TiVocast was a major overhaul in 9.1 and thus it might push some more older routers over the edge that would not work well with TiVo traffic. Try a new one and return it if it does not do the trick


----------



## robm15 (Feb 23, 2004)

I've been unable to get Rhapsody, Yahoo weather, or Yahoo traffic to work. I don't use tivocasts. I've also been unable to get MRV from my S2DT to PC to work since 9.1.


----------



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

I just replaced my router a couple of months ago with a new Buffalo G router that has been working great. Again, the connection to TiVo seems to work fine as do all the HME apps. It is just TiVoCast, TTG, and Unbox that I'm having trouble with.


----------



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

Spoke to TiVo last night, and after a fair amount of researching the CSR came back and said that all of my subscribed Tivocasts were showing as unsubscibed. The solution was to resubscribe to all of my TiVocasts and unlink and relink my TiVo to Amazon.

Called up Amazon for help on this (didn't realize that it was something you could do easily on your own) and they resent the downloads. As of this morning still no luck on either Unbox or Tivocast.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

ZeoTiVo said:


> The MRV/TiVocast was a major overhaul in 9.1 and thus it might push some more older routers over the edge that would not work well with TiVo traffic. Try a new one and return it if it does not do the trick


Networking is hosed on my bedroom TiVo (Series 2 Humax) which is connected to a Buffalo wireless bridge. Networking is fine on the livingroom TiVo (Series3) which is also connected to a Buffalo wireless bridge. Both wireless bridges speak to a modern Netgear router. The only difference is my hardware (Series2 v Series3) and that the Series2 uses a USB->Ethernet adapter. Basically all networking on the S2 is dead at this point - no items in Music, Photos, & More. What's weird is that it WAS working when I first got 9.1 and later got Rhapsody. I haven't tried rebooting yet, but this is definitely a bug on TiVo's end. I'm not buying any new networking gear.  Though I do have a TiVo wireless adapter I could try on the S2.


----------



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

davezatz said:


> Networking is hosed on my bedroom TiVo (Series 2 Humax) which is connected to a Buffalo wireless bridge. Networking is fine on the livingroom TiVo (Series3) which is also connected to a Buffalo wireless bridge. Both wireless bridges speak to a modern Netgear router. The only difference is my hardware (Series2 v Series3) and that the Series2 uses a USB->Ethernet adapter. Basically all networking on the S2 is dead at this point - no items in Music, Photos, & More. What's weird is that it WAS working when I first got 9.1 and later got Rhapsody. I haven't tried rebooting yet, but this is definitely a bug on TiVo's end. I'm not buying any new networking gear.  Though I do have a TiVo wireless adapter I could try on the S2.


Your Humax is a DVD unit right? I find it weird that I'm having mostly the same issues, except that I do have items in Music, Photos, and More...although last night I had trouble connecting to Yahoo weather and Fandango...but Live 365 still worked.

Are you able to dial out with the S2, or has that been hosed too?


----------



## ctcraig (Mar 16, 2002)

I can't find unbox or TiVoCast anywhere on my S3 either...


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Hopefully the latest software upgrade (more here) will fix these problems. It's only in trial distribution now but should start rolling out in two to three weeks or sooner (hopefully). :up:


----------



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

It looks like the software is only for the S3 and HD right now. Also didn't see any mention from anyone that any of the networking bugs had been fixed (are those S2 only?)

When I called up TiVo the support person said that he didn't think my issues were related to the update, and that the timing was just a big coincidence...of course his fix didn't work either. I haven't been able to call back yet because I don't want to dedicate another 30 minutes of "anytime minutes" to the problem.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

dylanemcgregor said:


> It looks like the software is only for the S3 and HD right now. Also didn't see any mention from anyone that any of the networking bugs had been fixed (are those S2 only?)
> 
> When I called up TiVo the support person said that he didn't think my issues were related to the update, and that the timing was just a big coincidence...of course his fix didn't work either. I haven't been able to call back yet because I don't want to dedicate another 30 minutes of "anytime minutes" to the problem.


Bummer.  Curious as to what the TiVo CSR's recommended "fix" was. If you can post it, it might help someone else...but then again...


----------



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

richsadams said:


> Bummer.  Curious as to what the TiVo CSR's recommended "fix" was. If you can post it, it might help someone else...but then again...


I posted a little further up, but it was easy to overlook. Basically the *fix* was to cancel and resubscribe to the Tivocasts, and to unlink and relink my TiVo for Unbox. He said that on their system he could see the Tivocasts that I had been subscribed to, but that something had happened and I was no longer subscribed to any of them, and that it seemed something similar had happened with Unbox. None of this addressed the TTG issues, but I was willing to overlook that while getting Unbox back up and running.

I resubscribed to both the NYT and Union, but still haven't seen a new episode, and unlinked and relinked my TiVo with Amazon and had them reinitiate the download, all to no effect. I tried calling TiVo back today, but got disconnected after being on hold for 10 minutes (probably a weak cell signal, not TiVo's fault).

I think this is a bug, and I wish there was an easy way just to let Tivo know that there was a problem, without having to sit on hold for 20 minutes, and then another 20 minutes repeating a bunch of steps that I've already tried.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

dylanemcgregor said:


> I posted a little further up, but it was easy to overlook. Basically the *fix* was to cancel and resubscribe to the Tivocasts, and to unlink and relink my TiVo for Unbox. He said that on their system he could see the Tivocasts that I had been subscribed to, but that something had happened and I was no longer subscribed to any of them, and that it seemed something similar had happened with Unbox. None of this addressed the TTG issues, but I was willing to overlook that while getting Unbox back up and running.
> 
> I resubscribed to both the NYT and Union, but still haven't seen a new episode, and unlinked and relinked my TiVo with Amazon and had them reinitiate the download, all to no effect. I tried calling TiVo back today, but got disconnected after being on hold for 10 minutes (probably a weak cell signal, not TiVo's fault).
> 
> I think this is a bug, and I wish there was an easy way just to let Tivo know that there was a problem, without having to sit on hold for 20 minutes, and then another 20 minutes repeating a bunch of steps that I've already tried.


Ooops, my bad.  I did see that one. Too many threads and posts to keep track of these days!

Well, hopefully there will be some sort of resolution soon. Keep at it.


----------



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

richsadams said:


> Ooops, my bad.  I did see that one. Too many threads and posts to keep track of these days!
> 
> Well, hopefully there will be some sort of resolution soon. Keep at it.


Not a problem. I'm trying to keep my posts in this thread, since the other big 9.1 bug thread seems more about UI and PQ glitches than network problems.


----------



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

Just got off the phone with TiVo again. I was actually able to get through with almost zero weight time. The support person was at first pretty stumped, but he put me on hold for a few minutes and then had me open a bunch of ports on my router.

The ports to open:
TCIP: 37, 2190,4430,7287,7288,8000,8080-8089
UDP: 123, 2190

and if you are on a Mac
8101,8102,8200

My Unbox movie started downloading within 5 minutes after readding it to my queue. TTG seems to be working on my Mac (running XP via Bootcamp, but not TTCB yet). TTCB is working though on my PC. Haven't tried either feature under OS X yet. Tivocasts haven't started downloading yet, but hopefully they will after the Unbox movies finish.

Hope this helps someone else out there.

Dylan


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

dylanemcgregor said:


> Just got off the phone with TiVo again. I was actually able to get through with almost zero weight time. The support person was at first pretty stumped, but he put me on hold for a few minutes and then had me open a bunch of ports on my router.
> 
> The ports to open:
> TCIP: 37, 2190,4430,7287,7288,8000,8080-8089
> ...


Excellent and congrats! :up: I'm going to cross post a link to this over in the Unbox sticky thread...it may help others experiencing problems as well.

Thanks for keeping after this and more importantly following up with your findings. Too many people post issues, wander away after things are fixed and never report back. Nice work. :up:


----------



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

richsadams said:


> Excellent and congrats! :up: I'm going to cross post a link to this over in the Unbox sticky thread...it may help others experiencing problems as well.
> 
> Thanks for keeping after this and more importantly following up with your findings. Too many people post issues, wander away after things are fixed and never report back. Nice work. :up:


I just hope that this can help some other people who are experiencing different network issues. Thanks for adding my post to the Unbox sticky.

Seems like a weird fix to me, I've never had to specifically open ports for TiVo before, and nothing in my network has changed, but I'm just glad to have things working again. I'm downloading South Park and transfering a show from my laptop as we speak. Tonight I'll try to troubleshoot on the Mac side and see if I can get that to work.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

dylanemcgregor said:


> Your Humax is a DVD unit right? I find it weird that I'm having mostly the same issues, except that I do have items in Music, Photos, and More...although last night I had trouble connecting to Yahoo weather and Fandango...but Live 365 still worked. Are you able to dial out with the S2, or has that been hosed too?


I didn't try forcing a connection, so not sure. And my Music & Photos menu was basically empty other than 'add computer' - so no apps. I did reboot and the apps came back. And hour later they were gone. I quickly came back into the menu and they were there again. Then they were gone. Fortunately, my TiVoHD (via Reward points!) just arrived the Humax DVD burner will be given away. Not my prob anymore!


----------



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

davezatz said:


> I didn't try forcing a connection, so not sure. And my Music & Photos menu was basically empty other than 'add computer' - so no apps. I did reboot and the apps came back. And hour later they were gone. I quickly came back into the menu and they were there again. Then they were gone. Fortunately, my TiVoHD (via Reward points!) just arrived the Humax DVD burner will be given away. Not my prob anymore!


I'm hoping to get a TiVo HD soon so that I can still do a lifetime transfer, but no way am I getting rid of the Humax. I don't want to think about even watching DVDs without instant replay.

The S1 will be loaned out for the 1 year of free service, and then it will go into a box until the day that I move to Australia and have to learn how to do all that crazy hacking they do to get their TiVos to work.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

dylanemcgregor said:


> I'm hoping to get a TiVo HD soon so that I can still do a lifetime transfer, but no way am I getting rid of the Humax. I don't want to think about even watching DVDs without instant replay.


Yes, I will really miss that. But not enough to keep it subbed and DVD players today are so tiny. Picked up a small DivX-capable Philips for like $35 from Best Buy - perfectly sufficient for the bedroom.



> The S1 will be loaned out for the 1 year of free service, and then it will go into a box until the day that I move to Australia and have to learn how to do all that crazy hacking they do to get their TiVos to work.


Don't forget TiVo has partnered with a provider in Australia and they're engineering the solution now. Just don't count on 30 second skip being there, though I think the press/speculation indicating the removal of fast forward fear is BS.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

dylanemcgregor said:


> I just hope that this can help some other people who are experiencing different network issues. Thanks for adding my post to the Unbox sticky.
> 
> Seems like a weird fix to me, I've never had to specifically open ports for TiVo before, and nothing in my network has changed, but I'm just glad to have things working again. I'm downloading South Park and transfering a show from my laptop as we speak. Tonight I'll try to troubleshoot on the Mac side and see if I can get that to work.


 I have to believe that the v9.1 release changed the network configuration settings somehowjust too many people reporting problems since thenand AFAIK, no one changed their network settings themselves.

Ive noted that when going to the broadband content that the menu will load the programs (Yahoo weather, Amazon, etc.) and then reload it and reload it repeatedly. I can leave the menu and come back to it and it will load and stay. It never did that before v9.1. That release made a number of things unstable. Hopefully v9.2 will correct that and be implemented soon.



dylanemcgregor said:


> The S1 will be loaned out for the 1 year of free service, and then it will go into a box until the day that I move to Australia and have to learn how to do all that crazy hacking they do to get their TiVos to work.


 We lived in New Zealand for a few years and got our old S1 to record programming there using a VCR as the tuner (didn't want to have to solder a PAL receiver in). SKYTv had their own PVR available. It cost NZ$600 to start...and then you paid an extra monthly fee for it...and you didn't even own it! You had to give it back when you didn't want it anymore!!  SKYTv is awful by all accounts, but that's just highway robbery.

The folks in AU are further ahead with downloadable programming and such. If you get in touch, theyre very good about helping newbies out. You probably already have it, but here's the link to the OZTiVo folks...

http://minnie.tuhs.org/twiki/bin/view

TiVo is also slated to begin AU operations next year (if they can sort it all out), so you may not have to do anything! More here, and here.

Itll be a great experience overallI wish every American had the chance to live overseas for a whileit really changes and enlightens your whole perspective about the U.S. and the world. :up:


----------



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

The Australia thing was mostly a joke. No immediate plans to move down there, although I do think it would be cool...and it is the reason I give for never signing a long term contract for anything. 

I have been doing some work for a bank based out of Australia...still waiting for them to decide they can't live without me working out of the home office for a couple of years. Hopefully they will have the full fledged TiVo by that time though.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

dylanemcgregor said:


> The Australia thing was mostly a joke. No immediate plans to move down there, although I do think it would be cool...and it is the reason I give for never signing a long term contract for anything.
> 
> I have been doing some work for a bank based out of Australia...still waiting for them to decide they can't live without me working out of the home office for a couple of years. Hopefully they will have the full fledged TiVo by that time though.


Got it. It would be a good experience. With the exception of Kiwi Bank, all of the banks in NZ are owned by AU banks now. Kind of sad really, but that's how it goes. Anyway, they should at least fly you down there for a few weeks...summer's on the way!


----------

